# distress or howl to start a stand?



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

Just wondering how many of you start out your stands with howling or with distress sounds? I have read several post about this so I was just wondering.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

It all depends on the stand for me. Sometimes I start with howl sometimes I go right into distress. It could just be me but I normally start with a howl early in the morning or when its getting closer to dark. My reason for this is I normally hear coyotes howling on there own at these times so I think it sounds more natural. Sometimes if nothing is working I will try a howl but most of the time mid day its mainly distress. When I do use the howl in the middle of the day its just one bug long loud greating howl to wake a coyote up from its mid day nap. I don't usually do this however until after a few min of low vol distress calls so that I know that there is nothing sitting in right close.

Sorry i can't give you a yes or no on this one but its just like any question about calling. Try it out and see what works for you and then after you do that for awhile you will have to mix it up once again haha.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't give a definitive yes or no either as I normally 95% of the time use distress calls the other 5% is split between a howling call 4.9% and calling someone who wasn't ready to go when they said they would be .1%.







I called a _friend_ last week who said he would go and when I got to his house the lights were still out, so my first call from that first stand was a raspberry call.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

With what I have read on this web site is what there are other types other than yotes you might drive them off. Sound reasonable?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Distress always. Too many other critters out there to put all my money on a stinkin' coyote.


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

That's kinda the way I look at it. A lot of the places I call have cats also so I normally start with distress also. I just like seeing how everyone does it.


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

That's kinda the way I look at it. A lot of the places I call have cats also so I normally start with distress also. I just like seeing how everyone does it.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Around where we hunt it is best to start with a distress and start it out on a low volume. JMO


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Distress always. Too many other critters out there to put all my money on a stinkin' coyote.


 You pack a few of those hanging air fresheners ( comes in many sweet smells ) and when you get a yote just hang around neck-- besides it will look good also!! HA!! I like the pine tree one.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

MMm...and they smell great too !

If you are after yotes you might want to try this. Right now yote are getting ready to breed, a female invite call followed by a distress. I have luck with that set up.

Kinda like a girl in a bikini cookin steaks at a construction site yelling....Hey boys over here !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> MMm...and they smell great too !
> 
> If you are after yotes you might want to try this. Right now yote are getting ready to breed, a female invite call followed by a distress. I have luck with that set up.
> 
> Kinda like a girl in a bikini cookin steaks at a construction site yelling....Hey boys over here !


Where I come from (St. Louis), you don't ever wanna mix women and food. I could take you out to the east side and show you why.


----------



## Gerhard (Feb 1, 2010)

In South Africa it depends on the time of year.

With mating season I will start with a jackal call on stand. This might give you an indication where the jackal are when the respond.

Most of the times I will use distress calls equivalent to a jack rabbit ...

By using a distress call I not only targeting the dominant pair in the area but also the other single jackal as well.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Distress for the hunt. Only time I use the howl is for a locator along side the road the night before I hunt.


----------



## CoyoteCaller93 (Aug 12, 2011)

It depends on what I am calling and time of year. 90% of the time I would say howl for coyotes. The rest of the time distress sounds.


----------



## imnohero (Nov 12, 2011)

It all depends on where you are. If you are in a large wide open area use a howl, if your in a tight wooded area use distress.


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Maybe its just me, but I always start out with a low volume squeaker or bird sound. 
I start every set light then hammer em with distress Then before I leave I'll throw out a female howl.
Kinda works for me


----------

